# MDC in PGH!



## tapes (Apr 16, 2009)

MDC's playing April 24th in Pittsburgh with Mouth Sewn Shut, Embrace the Kill, Short Dark Strangers, and The Vaginas.
Location: Belvedere's (sp?) 4016 Butler St.
10 bucks, doors at 6:30.

this shit will get crazy...
you might know how Pittsburgh's been the last couple of weeks....


anybody in or around the area?


----------

